# R8 vs Porker for 2011



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

This year I tried a Guillardo, it was not as I expected, I felt like I was inside an Audi R8. I suppose I am very biased and love the R8 design more than the Lambo. I would be interested in learning if you have an R8 and what you think about it. The 100 litres of space means shorter journeys? I will NOT be selling the TT.

Not a Fan of this Orange side:









The inside, same seats as the TT range:









Here is the Audi eTron looks very R8 like:









This is one of my favourite colours:













































Unique Chrome:




































Anothe favourite colour:









As you will notice, I am not putting up any 911 choices, why is easy... I like the 993 C4S or Turbo. I also like the classic 911s from 66 to 69. But they are now getting outdated.

I have to measure up the car size, as sadly it will have to FIT the garage box I have in the bunker. The TT fits like a glove.

So if you have the R8 let me know how it plays day to day. Thanks.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

There's little to no difference in luggage space between the 911 and the R8, my uncle has the R8 4.2 after owning Porsche's for nearly 20 years and he enjoys his but it's a weekend toy for him. Running costs have been around the same as a 911 C2 but he said the Audi feels a bit more civilised than his old 911 (a 996 C2S).

It's definitely a tough choice though as they're both nice cars.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Naomi, pm jampott he used to have an R8 

I would be torn between an R8 or a 911 if money was no problem I would have both  A red R8 V10 Spider and a Viper Green 911 GT3 RS.

Charlene


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> There's little to no difference in luggage space between the 911 and the R8, my uncle has the R8 4.2 after owning Porsche's for nearly 20 years and he enjoys his but it's a weekend toy for him. Running costs have been around the same as a 911 C2 but he said the Audi feels a bit more civilised than his old 911 (a 996 C2S).
> 
> It's definitely a tough choice though as they're both nice cars.


Some things that upset getting a R8:

1. Today driving my DSG from Geneva to Gruyeres tgen later the return, I felt deadened by sluggish speeds!! Yes due to the main fact we cannot speed!!! I had the speed at 100 or 120 & at times set at 80kph!

2. I am soo particular parking that after I read how people oogle soo much on the r8 forum I realized that it attracts attention. This means no way will I want to go to parts of Italy etc. In fact, I have never to rarely seen fancy cars being driven on such trips. Most owners seem NOT to drive the cars!! Every car I have had has been driven

Negatives against Porker:
1. Had one 996 C4S, driven the secure more fun 993. Plus classic 69 series 1.

Positives to the Porker: can be parked anywhere nearly. But it's not as exciting as the R8!

Fictorious: how many miles does your uncle drive? Any problems of worrying parking?

The r8 forum members complain about being followed home??!!?! Or not being safe parking and leaving it somewhere.

The TT is used longhaul trips. Weekends. Yet I manage to add 30k kms per annum. I expect 10k pa on a R8. Just very unsure still on practicality.

In fact, I have a feeling I can't fit it in my garage. No kidding! The length needs to be right or else the car will not fit in the bunker box.

Charlene: I will PM Jampot. The 911 is really not inviting as I thought. Weirdly love the TT nostalgia more!! As it's still perfect I definitely am in love with the R8!! It's been a long time. I think I blame the Guillardo I tried. I am not a Spyder fan as gorgeous as it is. If I had even more space I would prefer the Boxster Spyder a beautiful lightweight with a tent top!! Btw those tent tops look as cheap in real life as they seem in the photo! Again it's not exciting. The GT3 is nice but a track car. Maybe it's because they are so common ef 997 range. Owners are [email protected] (Geneva only or arrogant!) or [email protected]!!! Seriously, I know soo many bankers with 911's!!! Not cool.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I used my R8 as a daily driver here in the UK for 18 months / 18k miles before it was the sensible thing to move it on.

I took it to the supermarket to go shopping (the contents of a small Tesco trolley will easily fit in the boot), I've taken it to weddings (squeezing in a full overnight bag for Lisa and I, as well as ball gown / tux).

Actually that was a fun trip - the hotel insisted I park it right outside the front entrance, even though the car park was full.

To be honest, I never got worried about leaving it anywhere. Work, shopping, etc. It was left in various company and hotel carparks and was always treated with respect.

Attention? Sure - but I had one of the first couple of hundred in the UK, so it was very much a "new" car. These days, it probably wouldn't turn as many heads.

18k miles wasn't actually that expensive. On variable servicing, and at pretty much standard "Audi" (rather than Porsche) prices, the only other thing was tyres. They weren't cheap, but they wouldn't be on any similar performance car.

Even after 18 months there was still enough "drama" getting behind the wheel to make it hugely enjoyable. I never tired of it, and I do wish I still had it. I left a long-term and stable contract, and split my time working part-time in IT with helping grow Lisa's business, so it just wasn't sensible for me to keep both the R8 and RRS, and I still needed a 4-seater car... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I just think it has more style, substance and class than a Porsche. That's not to say I won't end up owning a Porsche at some point, but the R8 really did tick all of the right boxes. For a LONG time.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> the R8 really did tick all of the right boxes. For a LONG time.


...and at £50k for a used example - these are starting to become a bargain!

High on my 'change list' for next year.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > the R8 really did tick all of the right boxes. For a LONG time.
> ...


*lol*


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jampott said:


> Attention? Sure - but I had one of the first couple of hundred in the UK, so it was very much a "new" car. These days, it probably wouldn't turn as many heads.
> 
> I just think it has more style, substance and class than a Porsche. That's not to say I won't end up owning a Porsche at some point, but the R8 really did tick all of the right boxes. For a LONG time.


Thanks Jampott, good full note. I definitely think it ticks more allure than a Porsche, I came from that part of the world. The snobs in Geneva at first who were part of Porsche club thought oh he must have had a lower bonus this year. It shows who your true friends are, Geneva is very materialistic as I said I dont really want to go the Porker route again as too many Bankers who are [email protected] own and run them.... I have more respect for the 993 owners and some club members who are as passionate for them as when they were children with little mini toy cars going Vrrooom Vrooom...

I am more worried here as parking in Switzerland is seriously difficult....the car is far more rare.. In fact I know of only one and I shall post a picture later of how abused it has gotten.... The mileage is very very low I find, so a huge bonus...The question is how far more will they depreciate and when will it roughly balance out... so that a car with continued low-ish miles over 10 years maintains its value... eg the 993 C4S 10 years ago was around 70-80k CHF and is still the same now... I have my DSG V6 to keep and drive it far more...

There is no concern with the tyres, lol, I am anal with getting the best rubber...as its what saves your life...I also even use spare rubbers lol yes Winter Tyres on all our cars....

Will be going to see a few after Jan when I have more time.. I need to measure its length, now thats another bloody factor... to fit it in the bunker box garage down below... otherwise I will have to wait at least a year until we move.. I am a very patient man!

Kmpowell: 50k now you do see my point. You have less understeer vs the TTRS stock. Just youtube TTRS vs R8 by autocar mag I think. Good videa going around the bends effortlessly...

The R8 also is not an expensive engine to maintain... vs say the Guillardo at the other end of the spectrum!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The neutral handling of the R8 is legendary.

The only way I can try and describe it is that if you throw it into a tight bend / roundabout at speed, the change of direction feels like the car simply pivots around the driver.

I never tired of that. :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jampott said:


> The neutral handling of the R8 is legendary.
> 
> The only way I can try and describe it is that if you throw it into a tight bend / roundabout at speed, the change of direction feels like the car simply pivots around the driver.
> 
> I never tired of that. :lol:


Like a Guillardo, but fraction of the cost! I know that feeling very well. Not that I ever do that on SWISS ROADS. Only officially in Germany as I drive through often enough!! I am a VERY GOOD CITIZEN.










New Swiss campaign against foreigners, any crime and the person will be evicted from the country. Its become quite a racist slogan. Most of us here do not even notice it. But look at Appenzwil (can never spell it) they were forced to give the vote to women in 1990!!!

So you can imagine, you can NOT SPEED, the fines are insane.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Next trip to Dubai, I will be on track in this one:












Jampott here is the R8 abused and dinged downtown. An Arab kid at the posh uni Webster drives it, no names mentioned as it's a small world. His GF is sweet!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> *lol*


Pourquoi?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > *lol*
> ...


Oh, just your initial dislike of them.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> Next trip to Dubai, I will be on track in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, I think they probably treat it with the same respect that he seems to.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Oui Jampott, c'est bizzare! Sacriligious!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Though I'd contribute my 2 cents to this:

I had a look at a R8 V10 earlier this month, as I was considering a change to something a bit different to my 911. Few things I liked: Beautiful to drive, it really is an easy car to get around town in, the interior is fab, nice engine note, and the V10 does feel quick. What I didnt like was the boot space, it is definitely less than my current car, and plus no rear seats so that further limits luggage load. The non 4wd 911s have a pretty decent boot! The other thing that suprised me, was that the V10 needs a yearly service as opposed to the 20,000 mile service on the porsche. Can anyone confirm this?

Its a difficult choice, but I think I would get the car YOU like, and you love to drive, dont worry about everyone else..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Though I'd contribute my 2 cents to this:
> 
> I had a look at a R8 V10 earlier this month, as I was considering a change to something a bit different to my 911. Few things I liked: Beautiful to drive, it really is an easy car to get around town in, the interior is fab, nice engine note, and the V10 does feel quick. What I didnt like was the boot space, it is definitely less than my current car, and plus no rear seats so that further limits luggage load. The non 4wd 911s have a pretty decent boot! The other thing that suprised me, was that the V10 needs a yearly service as opposed to the 20,000 mile service on the porsche. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Its a difficult choice, but I think I would get the car YOU like, and you love to drive, dont worry about everyone else..


There is always something sexy about the curves and lines on the 911. I guess having done it already a few times, I am waining away to another experience. The Spyder has no space! The Coupe is a far better car, then there is also the V8.

*Servicing tailored to your needs*

There are two schedules available and Audi Centre will advise which schedule is most suited to ones needs. The conventional fixed Audi Inspection Service Schedule has fixed intervals for the Oil-change and Inspection Service that are based on time and distance, whichever comes first. With the Audi LongLife Service Schedule, sensors take account of driving style and conditions in which the vehicle is used to indicate when the Oil-change Service is required. Oil-change Service intervals are therefore variable and are conveniently indicated via the on-board service interval display.

This sounds similar to the tech on our TTs.

For me its Variable Long Life, my style of driving is perfect for it.

*Service intervals* upto 19k/2yrs

*REVIEW I found interesting:*
Having owned four 911's and three Gallardos, stepping into a V8 R8 is akin finding a glorious middle ground. While the Lambo is - to my eyes - a far better looking car, its howling power delivery (particularly in Superleggera form) is all about savage grunt as opposed to the 911's scalpel-sharp delicacy. The R8 sits somewhere between the two, not quite matching the Porsche's communicative steering feel, but radiating a charisma that leaves the porker in the shade. The handling inspires total confidence from first sitting, the engine note is fabulous, the clackety-clac open gear shift is a tactile treasure and the interior is a masterpiece of design. Being low and wide, the R8 will not be for everyone and, as an only car the 911 is still the default choice but as an "every day" supercar the Audi takes some beating!

*SERVICING*
According to Driver Power 2007 survey, Audi dealers aren't as good as Jaguar's or Porsche's; its network was voted 16th out of 32.

Interesting Source: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... z182zoYOUx


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I guess you'd have to love one for thick end of £90K, as you did. But once newness bubble has popped and supple caught up with demand, plus R8 range been extended - A £50k price level for a 24 months old V8 4.2, can overcome initial misgivings and but R8 into contention.

If you get my drift. :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

garyc said:


> I guess you'd have to love one for thick end of £90K, as you did. But once newness bubble has popped and supple caught up with demand, plus R8 range been extended - A £50k price level for a 24 months old V8 4.2, can overcome initial misgivings and but R8 into contention.
> 
> If you get my drift. :wink:


They seem to have settled at 90k CHF to 120k CHF a premium above UK prices!!! temptation enough that I am tasting a few examples.. only problem I dont think my bunker parking box is long enough with spare alloys!! :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I guess you'd have to love one for thick end of £90K, as you did. But once newness bubble has popped and supple caught up with demand, plus R8 range been extended - A £50k price level for a 24 months old V8 4.2, can overcome initial misgivings and but R8 into contention.
> 
> If you get my drift. :wink:


£85k actually. And I did. 

I wish I loved the Spyder as much.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Though I'd contribute my 2 cents to this:
> 
> I had a look at a R8 V10 earlier this month, as I was considering a change to something a bit different to my 911. Few things I liked: Beautiful to drive, it really is an easy car to get around town in, the interior is fab, nice engine note, and the V10 does feel quick. What I didnt like was the boot space, it is definitely less than my current car, and plus no rear seats so that further limits luggage load. The non 4wd 911s have a pretty decent boot! The other thing that suprised me, was that the V10 needs a yearly service as opposed to the 20,000 mile service on the porsche. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Its a difficult choice, but I think I would get the car YOU like, and you love to drive, dont worry about everyone else..


i'll contribute my 2 cents aswell then

went to London a couple of months back and was sat waiting to turn into Russell Square. And your car XP05CHE was going the other way!!

Looked wicked.

Nobody else in the car could understand my excitement...

'what? you know him from the internet??? you need to get out more'...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

zedman said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Though I'd contribute my 2 cents to this:
> ...


hahhaaa, thanks buddy! Thats happened to me a few times with WAK's white TT a few years ago


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

garyc said:


> A £50k price level for a 24 months old V8 4.2, can overcome initial misgivings and but R8 into contention.
> 
> If you get my drift. :wink:


Can you really get a two year old one for 50K? Looks nearer 60 in the adverts?

Anyone care to guess a cost for running a car like that for two years and 15000 miles? Say purchase at 2 year old, 55K ish, and sell at 4 years old.

Would it exceed 10K per annum :?:

Or should I not even think of risking it and buy a TT-RS instead... :?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

squiggel said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > A £50k price level for a 24 months old V8 4.2, can overcome initial misgivings and but R8 into contention.
> ...


Not bad in fact:

Owners have a choice of two servicing schemes. The first is variable servicing, where a dashboard telltale light notifies the driver when an oil service or inspection is required. The second is servicing based on time and distance, and under this oil changes are due every 12 months or 9,000 miles, (whichever occurs first), and inspections every 24 months or 18,000 miles. A first oil-change and inspection service costs £373, and the second costs £403.

2008 08-registered Audi R8 4.2 FSI R tronic with 20,000 miles on the clock. Pay £50-60k, expect to pay £3k less if private.

The biggest expense I can forsee are the rear tyres: 305/35ZR19 apparently they were quite quickly. LoL doh! Worth each 18k you may get out of them. £280 to £350 for one.

Longterm Life Service plan is best for me, I was noting pricing of service is: £500 range. You have to take into account pads discs etc wear and tear. Dont buy one if you dont realise you have to do all of this and may be more. The TTRS if you see it on youtube vs the R8 is by far a greater value for money car!! At a fraction of the cost. To be different I guess many will opt for the R8. Its scarce.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

You've got me thinking now...

I fancy changing my car and not sure of what to get..

Wait 'til the new 911 in 2012, keeping the current one, or selling this one in the new year and look at an F430/R8 for a year. I use my car almost everyday and put about 10,000 miles on it, mostly motorway mileage. Any views Wallstreet?

Nilesh


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

The servicing costs don't sound too scary, assuming there were no problems to deal with.

The biggest factor might well be the depreciation though... but I suppose that's one of these how long is a piece of string question.

Having a two year old R8 for a year or two is certainly appealing to the heart a bit more than a new RS at the moment, but I suspect the RS may win the argument financially...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr_Parmar said:


> You've got me thinking now...
> 
> I fancy changing my car and not sure of what to get..
> 
> ...


Nilesh, dont think I am not drooling at the 911s again, I am really going to be super glue like slow this time around on decision. Primarily as I have the time, I travel too much for work, so would not be driving a 3rd car much at all. The TT for practicality is the long distance V6 DSG baby fun car. The more I have thought about it, the 100litres is not so practical, but doable for some travelling over country zones within Euro zone only. Most of the depreciation will be out so I see a levelling out at £50-£60k an expectation of losing maybe £6k a year thereon or less. Over a 10 year term it could become like the 993 a very desirable car that in 10 years has not lost value eg 10 years ago 993 C4S was 80,000CHF it is now 78,000CHF for the same car here in Switzerland!!! Nilesh clearly, the R8 is not an investment as its going to be a replacement. Select the right Ferrari and you will have near to NO DEPRECIATION, I will ask 911Nutter to give his comments as he has had many good Ferraris in the past and present.

Spy shots and details of the Porsche for you, it will be Wider and may look nicer than the 997, something worth waiting for and practical for 10k as would the R8 an even more special car and to be honest very similar in servicing costs (talk to the TTShop or Audi but the latter will not be as reasonable):

http://www.streetfire.net/video/2012-porsche-998-911-spy-video_741518.htm

As long as you have the car properly (and expensively) serviced, an F430 should be reliable. The F430 will return an average fuel consumption of 15.4mpg - if you're gentle...Amazing beautiful car and power wow Performance from the mid-mounted 483bhp 4.3-litre V8 is effortless... Want an F1 feel then add value by Going for the clutchless paddle-shift gearchange that gives you more of that all-important Formula One feel - and more performance..

The R8 seems like an astute collectors car... but a modern day design and amazing on the track with less of the Lambo grunt and presence, but enough presence to be noticed and reliability and practicality that sets it up to be a car to use 10k or more a year without too much of a worry... Its only in the straight run that the torque is seen to beat the understeering TTRS (see Auto car video R8 vs TTRS on youtube).

I have had my childhood dream cars 911 and TT, but not the Lambo. The lambo seems so very impractical and attention seeking - quite aversive to that to be honest.

Squiggel: I truly think if you dont need space, have it for just you and the partner, its a great bargain to get the R8. Depreciation of a £50-60k car will be FAR LESS than a new TTRS....Clearly no stupid costs...Dont opt for a cermaic brake disc etc things not truly needed...or the CF parts again not needed and a waste of added expense.. I am looking for one with lots of extra goodies..

Nilesh: F430 spider, low miles in the 97k range with F1 could be a good bet for one year and 10k miles...you willlose FAR LESS than a new Porker...this is a desirable car...keep it longer and you will not do so well...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info, was supposed to be test driving a F430 before all this snow came along and brought the country to a standstill, will follow it up in the new year and see what its like.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Thanks for the info, was supposed to be test driving a F430 before all this snow came along and brought the country to a standstill, will follow it up in the new year and see what its like.


Excellent let me know what you think of it as a day to day car, gear smoothness etc

Something that truly bothers me is getting far too much attention, people getting attracted to these cars and causing harm. Perhaps more so towards you folks in the UK than here but I do travel a lot and enjoy taking a long drive...There would be no storage: 100litres is not enough for Christmas presents or shopping... could add a roof box but I dont think it even exists for supercars lol This is where the Porsche and TT win hands down.  Practicality.

Have you ever driven a 993 C4S? They are an immensely fun drive in our winter roads with winter tyres.


----------

